# Awww crap - Marker Baron related



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2009)

I think I might have screwed up.  I was thinking the 'large' on the Baron referred to the width for mounting and the breaks.  It says they'll only fit a sole length of 305-370mm.   I'm pretty certain the sole length on my 26.5 Krypton Pro's are a touch smaller.  Anyone confirm this?  Also, can anyone confirm how true the statement is for the Baron that they only fit in that certain range.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2009)

Just spoke with REI, indeed I do need the small.  Order canceled.

If anyone sees a good deal on smalls out there, let me know.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2009)

Also any other recommendations on other brands would be appreciated.  I would guess that these skis will be used for alpine purposes 95% of the time.  I just want the ability to do some slack country touring if I desire.


Would a Naxo nx22 be a good option?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 19, 2009)

They've got the Duke in a small for $309.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> They've got the Duke in a small for $309.



$300 for binders..da damn..


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> $300 for binders..da damn..



I agree, tough to stomach, but it would appear that that is the going rate for a good AT binding that performs well for downhill usage.  I've seen the naxo's for $250, but don't want to get stuck with an inferior product for only saving $60


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2009)

found Duke's for $270 free shipping, going with those.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 19, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> found Duke's for $270 free shipping, going with those.



Gonna share the source with your buds?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2009)

http://www.backcountry.com/store/MRK0005/Marker-Duke-Ski-Binding.html

only the smalls available.  All is well that ends well.  The Dukes come free shipping and no tax.  The Barons were plus tax and I had to pick up at REI.  

So, beefier binding in the end for about $10 less. Sometimes it pays to eff up


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I agree, tough to stomach, but it would appear that that is the going rate for a good AT binding that performs well for downhill usage.  I've seen the naxo's for $250, but don't want to get stuck with an inferior product for only saving $60



are you thinking of getting into Alpine touring???  My Head Mojo 15s were almost $200


----------



## Grassi21 (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the Marker Royal Family.  I love my Barons.  Great binding.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Welcome to the Marker Royal Family.  I love my Barons.  Great binding.



wait..I didn't know you were into AT...wow..learn something new everyday...yet now I remember that you bought skins..


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> are you thinking of getting into Alpine touring???  My Head Mojo 15s were almost $200



I'd like to get out on Washington next April and maybe a bit more slack country elsewhere.  Maybe I won't end up doing any of it, but at least now (once I drop another $150 on skins :lol  I won't have the excuse of not having adequate gear.   My only excuse is I might be homeless if I spend any more money


----------



## Grassi21 (May 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> wait..I didn't know you were into AT...wow..learn something new everyday...yet now I remember that you bought skins..



yup.  marker barons mounted to volkl gotamas.  my goal is to convert greg into a pretentious turn earner.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 19, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd like to get out on Washington next April and maybe a bit more slack country elsewhere.  Maybe I won't end up doing any of it, but at least now (once I drop another $150 on skins :lol  I won't have the excuse of not having adequate gear.   My only excuse is I might be homeless if I spend any more money



if you pay that much for skins you are a sucker.  i think i grabbed a pair that at 120mm wide for around $90.  keep your eye on tramdock.  they often have the black diamond ascension and mixed (mohair and some other substance) variety.


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> are you thinking of getting into Alpine touring???  My Head Mojo 15s were almost $200



Maybe if you spent some time actually reading people's posts instead of rushing to post as much crap as possible you wouldn't keep asking such stupid questions.



deadheadskier said:


> I just want the ability to do some slack country touring if I desire.


----------



## TheBEast (May 19, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> yup.  marker barons mounted to volkl gotamas.  my goal is to convert greg into a pretentious turn earner.



Nice set-up!!!  Just free your heal and the rest will follow!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Maybe if you spent some time actually reading people's posts instead of rushing to post as much crap as possible you wouldn't keep asking such stupid questions.



:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Grassi21 (May 19, 2009)

TheBEast said:


> Nice set-up!!!  Just free your heal and the rest will follow!



the thought has crossed my mind.


----------



## snowmonster (May 19, 2009)

Good purchase on the Dukes. Welcome to the world of back/sidecountry gear! Next stop: skins, AT boots, crampons, ice ax... Seriously, a whole new world beyond lift served is open to you. Just keep your eyes out for bargains and never pay retail!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> Good purchase on the Dukes. Welcome to the world of back/sidecountry gear! Next stop: skins, AT boots, crampons, ice ax... Seriously, a whole new world beyond lift served is open to you. Just keep your eyes out for bargains and never pay retail!



skins for sure for next winter

maybe an ice ax and crampons, but AT boots are unlikely at this point.  Kryptons will have to do.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (May 20, 2009)

whoa DHS, posting on the AZ at 555am!  Having trouble sleeping...guilty conscience for the gear purchases keeping you up or is it cold feet?  HAHAHAHA, just kidding!  Good score on the dukes...


----------



## mondeo (May 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> yup. marker barons mounted to volkl gotamas. my goal is to convert greg into a pretentious turn earner.


At some point I want to set up a BC bump run with an avy shovel. I want to be a turn earning bump skier, so I can be the most pretentious of them all!


----------



## mondeo (May 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> skins for sure for next winter
> 
> maybe an ice ax and crampons, but AT boots are unlikely at this point. Kryptons will have to do.


After the critical BC safety gear, assuming I get into it some, AT boots are the next step for me. Probably Dalbello Virus.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 20, 2009)

mondeo said:


> At some point I want to set up a BC bump run with an avy shovel. I want to be a turn earning bump skier, so I can be the most pretentious of them all!



Sounds like a lot of work.  Could be interesting though...


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2009)

Got some skins on Tramdock right now!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> whoa DHS, posting on the AZ at 555am!  Having trouble sleeping...guilty conscience for the gear purchases keeping you up or is it cold feet?  HAHAHAHA, just kidding!  Good score on the dukes...



work unfortunately had me up early.  meetings in bar harbor today


----------



## thetrailboss (May 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> work unfortunately had me up early.  meetings in bar harbor today



Bah Hahbah?  Sounds like a rough life....hope you get to have some fun up there....


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2009)

Er, so I just pulled the trigger on the Dukes too ... I guess we need to schedule a backcountry trip next winter to justify our spending ...


----------



## Grassi21 (May 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Er, so I just pulled the trigger on the Dukes too ... I guess we need to schedule a backcountry trip next winter to justify our spending ...



Greylock?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Greylock?



That could work ...


----------



## Grassi21 (May 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> That could work ...



One of my goals this summer is to hike it to get the lay of the land.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> One of my goals this summer is to hike it to get the lay of the land.



Same here for Mt Whittier up by me, start off with something mellow to get used to climbing

http://www.nelsap.org/nh/mtwhit1.html


----------



## snowmonster (May 20, 2009)

Your friendly neighborhood golf course is a good skinning training ground in winter.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2009)

Mt Wachusett auto road should be good practice.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 20, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> Your friendly neighborhood golf course is a good skinning training ground in winter.



+1  By the time I had my skins and realized this the snow on the course was patchy at best.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (May 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> work unfortunately had me up early.  meetings in bar harbor today



yikes, that's a haul from our town!  hope you got a good lobstah roll...now get the F outta coastal maine before the long weekend arrives and you're stuck in bumpah to bumpah on Rt1!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> work unfortunately had me up early.  meetings in bar harbor today



Where did you go? I worked at the Porcupine Grill for a summer way back.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Where did you go? I worked at the Porcupine Grill for a summer way back.



Up in this area through tomorrow. Staying in Bangher tonight :lol:

Targeting the Bar Harbor Inn, Michele's, Havana, Bar Harbor Club, John McKay Public House, Cleonice in Ellsworth amongst several other places.  Off to Belfast in the morning, then back up to Bar Harbor and Northeast Harbor.

While it is gorgeous up here, I don't know who in the heck would want to drive so damn far to take a look at water that's too damn cold to swim in.  Had never been before today.  It is quite scenic, but then again, so is the thousands of miles of coastline on the way up here.


----------

